# Candy Board Recipe for Winter Feeding ?



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

That's interesting, I look forward to someone experienced with this responding


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have not done it but I know that a fewl years ago that very question was discussed right here on Beesource. I remember at least one person (and it seems that it was several) doing it that exact way with the empty frame. I always thought that I would do it that way if needed, but I didn't write it down and assumed that I would just search for it.

I haven't searched for it, but I am pretty sure that it was at least a couple of years ago if you want to try.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.mdasplitter.com/
Candy recipe is on the top (click)

Here is one for the other candy from Beeslave:
_ Marshmallows work but the bees chew through that pretty fast.

1 cup of powder sugar and about 3 tblsp light corn syrup(Karo). Put sugar in a container that will hold 2 cups. Drizzle syrup over sugar. Microwave for 30 sec. Take out of mic and stir the heck out of it. While hot it should be the consitency of playdough. If it is to dry and still crumbles add more syrup. If it is runny add more powder sugar. After you have it made flatten it out onto wax paper so it will cool before using. It should be tacky but not real sticky. I just made a batch real quick so I could tell you how to do it. I didn't need it.

Once it is made don't handle it with wet hands
__________________
Leer Family Honey Farm-Shannon Leer_

BM


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Im going to try and make some in the frames.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I would think that the above recipe is for candy to put in queen cages and wouldn't hold up in a frame. At least the stuff that I make that is similar (honey and powdered sugar) stays fairly soft and wouldn't hold up in a frame.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Where do you decide to put the "candy frame"? Center? Left/right?

To me it looks like a lot of work to make something that may be out of reach when needed the most. 

IMO, dry sugar, candy, or fondant at the top may be more practical. (IMO)

And yes, the beeslave recipe is for queen-cage candy.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I make candy that sits on the top bars. 
Recipe- 

Heat one quart of water to boiling. Add 25 pounds
sugar. Heat to a Candy Boil of 240 degrees. Stir in
one quart can of whey powder or pollen substitute.
Pour into molds. 

Mike


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247294&highlight=Candy+frame


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your post NDbeek, good pics, Im going to try it out.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

ooh boy. Ya'll do know caramalized sugar kills bees, and heating cornsyrup real hot pushes up HMF, right? Maybe not enough to matter, but just a note... We always made fondant for cages cold.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Skinner, I have done it for a while no problem. You should see some of my colonies on the candy in January.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I read where one guy puts patties inside the candy, kinda like a tootsie pop, or something. what do you think about that?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm trying the MegaBee Candy Board this winter on 9 hives. It seems to make sense that they'll probably hit it about the time they start raising brood. I did add vinegar to help invert the sugar.

http://www.megabeediet.com/candy.html


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to all for the information. Yesterday I made 5 large frames and 6 med frames. I went with the straight sugar 25# to 2 quarts of water and added 1 tbls spoon of white vinegar to each qt of water bringing it to a full boil at 270F. Everything went well for the first time and a good learning experience. 

A couple things I learned for next time:

A. Make the frames with solid wood, no cracks, I wont use factory frames again. Too much trouble taping them all up and untaping them so they wont leak when their poured.

B. Be very patient when boiling and don't rush to get it up to 270. Our first batch went great and was cooked just right. The second batch at first wasn't cooked long enough and we had to stop pouring and cook some more. We finally got it right and it came out OK. Be very patient and let it thicken good.

Here are some pics of the process I used and final product.

http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/...onstruction/Candy Boards/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

nice pics mike!


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Does not look like a very quick / easy job.....


----------



## Baja (Oct 11, 2012)

I find a concern can be the uncapped syrup that is fed in the fall that produces humidity in the winter. For us moisture not cold kills bees in the winter. That's why I try not to have to feed syrup in the fall or when doing your winter hive setup remove excess uncapped frames. I would check with experienced locals your winter requirement. I have 3 bee yards with different needs but my home yard requires 10 deep frames or about 60 lbs. When I do emergency feeding in late winter I keep it simple like Michael Bush (granulated sugar mixed with water no cooking). Years ago I cooked sugar recipes but found since it is rarely needed and only very temporary simple works. Here is some recipes if you are energetic. http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/2014/01/feeding-bees-in-winter.html


----------

